# New to Tampa and Salt Water



## eightwt

Welcome to the site. You might reach out to Tampa Bay Fly Club. Think there are members that are Microskiffers. I'm way north in the Big Bend area, so not much help. You might want to use the search function under the menu for wade areas in Tampa area. I seem to remember some threads that might be helpful. You a Humphries protege?


----------



## Salty Trout Foot

Pr


eightwt said:


> Welcome to the site. You might reach out to Tampa Bay Fly Club. Think there are members that are Microskiffers. I'm way north in the Big Bend area, so not much help. You might want to use the search function under the menu for wade areas in Tampa area. I seem to remember some threads that might be helpful. You a Humphries protege?


If you learn in State College it’s hard not to be right haha? It’s an extremely effective way to catch trout. Did a lot of tight line nymphing for wild trout. Gonna miss it tremendously. I was always out hiking through the mountains looking for native brook trout streams with my 3 wt. Learned how to fly fish for bass and pan fish on ponds though so I am not totally inept at casting. Have you ever been up that way to fish? 

I’ll check out the club and previous threads. Thx for the info.


----------



## eightwt

Salty Trout Foot said:


> Have you ever been up that way to fish?


Not really, just once near Smethport many, many years ago, although worked western PA. Originally from Ohio. Kinda like you, started on the fly in warmwater there, then eastern shore of MD, had Chesapeake Bay and Atlantic for stripers, blues, flounder, specks and various other saltwater species. Finished my career in Black Hills of SD and WY, and had bows, browns, brookies, and Lake trout as well as various warmwater species.


----------



## Monty

No offense, but please don't go fishing with someone in Florida and say "up north, we …and then make it sound like fresh water technigues will work in Florida" Maybe so. But its best to blend in. Get some Sperry top siders or flip flops and wear some Guy Harvey shirts. I'll be St. Pete next month...if you have a place to safely park a 20 ft. boat (on trailer), there would be a fishing trip in it for you (and if the drive isn't too far from St. Pete).


----------



## eightwt

Monty said:


> No offense, but please don't go fishing with someone in Florida and say "up north, we …and then make it sound like fresh water technigues will work in Florida" Maybe so. But its best to blend in. Get some Sperry top siders or flip flops and wear some Guy Harvey shirts.


My, my aren't we sensitive. Never insinuated that northern fishing is suitable for Florida or anything like it. Simply told him I live north of him, while still in Fl. Sorry, but Guy Harvey shirts, and Sperry whatever ain't, my style. Just an old retired dirt forester, more comfortable in work boots. I will say that Harvey's art is nice and even have a coffee cup with Harvey painted fish on it. Now go get your Salt Life gear on, friend.


----------



## Monty

Hey, just trying to help you out. By the way you're welcome, sorta. Now go get your old boots on, friend.


----------



## K3anderson

Florida Saltwater Flyfishing Group on facebook has lots of Saltwater fly anglers in Tampa area.


----------



## Salty Trout Foot

Monty said:


> Hey, just trying to help you out. By the way you're welcome, sorta. Now go get your old boots on, friend.


Appreciate the offer but unfortunately I won’t have a place to stash a boat. House I bought is being built and Covid delayed that significantly. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Salty Trout Foot

K3anderson said:


> Florida Saltwater Flyfishing Group on facebook has lots of Saltwater fly anglers in Tampa area.


Thanks for the tip on FB. Almost never get on Facebook so I wouldn’t have even thought to look there. Silly yes but I try to avoid social media due the constant negativity and trolling. I’ll definitely look into that group though


----------



## Monty

10-4


----------



## eightwt

Monty said:


> Hey, just trying to help you out. By the way you're welcome, sorta. Now go get your old boots on, friend.


Wasn't the one asking, but hey, I need all the help I can get, LOL.


----------



## Monty

eightwt said:


> Wasn't the one asking, but hey, I need all the help I can get, LOL.


Good luck to you too. And yes. LOL, I need all the help I can get too. As little as it usually is. LOL again.


----------



## crboggs

*lol*

Did someone tell this guy to wear Guy Harvey and Salt Life gear?

Are you also going to give him a pair of white Oakleys?

If we're trying to get him set up to look like he's trying to blend in but he's only been here a few years, that will complete the look.


----------



## Monty

crboggs said:


> *lol*
> 
> Did someone tell this guy to wear Guy Harvey and Salt Life gear?
> 
> Are you also going to give him a pair of white Oakleys?
> 
> If we're trying to get him set up to look like he's trying to blend in but he's only been here a few years, that will complete the look.


I did, but it wasn't a "TELL" order like "YOU HAVE TO DO THIS." I thought a Guy Harvey shirt would look better in Florida than a Steelers' jersey. Isn't that what friends do? Except not Salt Life shirts. I'll mail him some Oakleys, I'll send you a pair too. You'll smell something on yours, seeing how they'll be right on your nose.


----------



## SkinnyMatters

Salty Trout Foot said:


> Pennsylvania fly fishing trout angler moving to Tampa area permanently in 1-2 weeks ahead of wife and kids. Have yet to cast a line in the salt to this point in my angling lifetime. Fly fish for trout every chance I get on the blue lines of central Pennsylvania currently. I've been blessed to be able to fish for native brook and wild brown trout of State College PA area for the past 3 years.
> 
> I have 2 months before my wife and 2 kids (2 yrs and 3 months) move down. Looking to learn as much as I can in their absence (have a lot of free to fill over the next 2 months). If anyone is willing to take a salt novice out I'd be happy to pole, pay for gas, bring some grub, help out with boat maintenence and/or whatever else would be of help. Would not even care if I cast a line. Just looking to learn. Feel free to PM me.


Just messaged you


----------



## crboggs

Monty said:


> You'll smell something on yours, seeing how they'll be right on your nose.


As long as it doesn't smell like squid hanging off a 3/0 j-hook on a steel leader with a pyramid weight.


----------



## Monty

crboggs said:


> As long as it doesn't smell like squid hanging off a 3/0 j-hook on a steel leader with a pyramid weight.


It won't smell like squid. Wouldn't do that to you.


----------



## Foreverglades93

pm me i'll take u fishing in homosassa or tampa bay, lived here 26 years.


----------



## 7WT

Hey Man fish. Go to the beach and fish, hit an estuary- even in shore ponds and lagoons have salt fish in em. You know how to cast. Use an 8 wt if you have one or if not a 7 or a 9 to begin with unless you are fishing for tarpon. Plenty of info on this site and all over the web for lines and leaders- need to strip strike when hooking a fish. You will lose fish with a trout set -raising the rod. So you will run into people maybe on the beach or at a fly shop and you will be off and running. I still use Lefty Kreh's "Fly Fishing in Saltwater" as a guide. Excellent source for you. Hey so keep an eye out for gators in the inland stuff- don't think you had to worry about those or snakes in PA.


----------

